# Do I have an SSD?

## grant123

Without opening the case, is there any way to tell if I have an SSD installed in my laptop or if it's a spinning disk?

----------

## s4e8

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> Without opening the case, is there any way to tell if I have an SSD installed in my laptop or if it's a spinning disk?

 

check the disk model and google it.

----------

## grant123

Right but how do I check the disk model?  I bought this laptop used so the previous owner may have switched it out.

----------

## Ant P.

```
cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational
```

"1" means not an SSD.

----------

## frostschutz

hdparm -i, smartctl -a, etc. should list model name, serial number, ...

----------

## grant123

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational
> ```
> ...

 

I got "0" but I can hear something working inside the laptop when the room is quiet.  It's not the fan, it's clearly synced to what I'm working on.  What is that?

----------

## frostschutz

not all ssd are noiseless

----------

## Ant P.

Could be electrical noise leaking into the sound circuits, my laptop's that way too.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grant123,

```
$ sudo smartctl -a /dev/sde

Password: 

smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.4.5-gentoo] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Crucial/Micron MX100/MX200/M5x0/M600 Client SSDs

Device Model:     Crucial_CT512MX100SSD1

Serial Number:    14400D6FD84A

LU WWN Device Id: 5 00a075 10d6fd84a

Firmware Version: MU01

User Capacity:    512,110,190,592 bytes [512 GB]

Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical

Rotation Rate:    Solid State Device

...

```

That's pretty conclusive.  

```
emerge smartmontools
```

Rotating rust tells me 

```
Rotation Rate:    7200 rpm
```

----------

## khayyam

 *grant123 wrote:*   

> I got "0" but I can hear something working inside the laptop when the room is quiet.  It's not the fan, it's clearly synced to what I'm working on.  What is that?

 

grant ... Hits_of_the_80s/02-Madonna-Like_a_Virgin.mp3? Hehehe ... I'm evil ;)

best ... khay

----------

